# " " -
,        ,   . 
    .          .       .  .    ,  ,   .       -     ,             .    ,  ,       ,    .    ,      .     .   .  ,  ,    . 
     " "     :)       :)   !  !

----------


## boy

"" ...?

----------


## Sky

*boy*,   ))   ,    .  ,      "",    .

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## boy

> ))   ,    .  ,      "",    .

  ,  :)     " ",             .       . ,       ( - !!!).
 " " -     .  -  "".

----------

